# Anti-friction coating?



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol. I was thinking of the exact same thing today as I poled over Lilly pads.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The slick bottoms don't really help with general movement. They are there for impacts. Instead of an object cutting deep into a hull it will cut shallow and glance off. If you ever touched slick bottom/frog spit/gator glide..... you'll see it's not really any slicker then typical gelcoat.
You can try buffing and waxing, but unless you have a bunch of barnacle growth a weathered and scuffed hull typically has little effect when polling.
Maybe it's time to hit the gym, lol, jk.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The slick bottom stuff is exactly for what you describe. When I am out duck hunting and plow into cat tails, bull rush, cruise over lily pads, the slick bottom really helps. Every 8 years or so you will need to touch it up.

Every airboat uses some type of slick stuff on the hull.

I use frog spit and you can not unhook the boat until it is in the water or it slides off the trailer onto the ramp. 

The downside is all of them are black.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> The slick bottom stuff is exactly for what you describe. When I am out duck hunting and plow into cat tails, bull rush, cruise over lily pads, the slick bottom really helps. Every 8 years or so you will need to touch it up.
> 
> Every airboat uses some type of slick stuff on the hull.
> 
> ...


 I might go with something such a frog spit. I have seen some that are white-ish and I don’t really mind the black but I will just have to put it under the hull where it can’t be seen so I won’t get the full effect. My concern is when I crank a sharp turn at 30+mph and start carving will I loose too much traction and get stern slide


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I applied GatirGlide G4 on the bottom of an aluminum boat I modified into a big poling skiff. The coating was much slicker and abrasion resistant than gelcoat and also comes in all colors. Mine was light grey. With the hull upside down you could slide a full beer across it like an air hockey table.
Don’t worry about sliding in turns, if you have chines it will be fine. The slick coating isn’t as much for friction from water on plane but sliding over mud, grass and obstructions while poling and running in skinny water.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Forrest said:


> I might go with something such a frog spit. I have seen some that are white-ish and I don’t really mind the black but I will just have to put it under the hull where it can’t be seen so I won’t get the full effect. My concern is when I crank a sharp turn at 30+mph and start carving will I loose too much traction and get stern slide


Take a look at Kissimmee river going north out of Loreda (it is a snake) and there is no sliding.

There is no doubt in my mind the stuff works.

Thanks @Smackdaddy53 , I did not know someone started making colors.

It will always be on my boats.

Weeds, grass, leaves, mud, you name it and it sails right over it EXCEPT for sand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Take a look at Kissimmee river going north out of Loreda (it is a snake) and there is no sliding.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind the stuff works.
> 
> ...


Nothing slides on sand...bwahaha. 
That was 5-6 years ago, great guys at GatorGlide.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and of course all of us probably just have too much "stuff" in our skiffs... The first thing I'd do to make poling easier is to leave as much of it as home as possible... If I start with my two nets - that's nearly fifty pounds right there...

Not planning on using a trolling motor that day - leave it as well.. You get the idea...


----------

